# Starting the year off right



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a few from this weekend. No monsters but decent respectable fish. Nothing under 4 ft.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting a 4'+ on rod and reel from my kayak. So far I'm at 46" record on the San Marcos River.


Hopefully I'll get the huge needlenose I've seen up here when I get my jon boat repaired. It was longer than my kayak paddles were. Probably one of the biggest I've ever seen, for sure the biggest I've seen in the wild. I've met it on two or three occasions and it has outsmarted me every time.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

world class needle nose!


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yeah we got those three needles in two nights.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you tried to catch them rolling during the day? Like alligator gar, it might be more productive.

Those are some good fish though.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes Texas Two guns, we do that a lot to. That's mostly what we do. The other night was one of those where we were sitting around drinking a few beers and decided to go shoot some fish off of the bridges by my house.


----------

